# Dedicated Hunter Survey calls



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Did anyone else get a call from the dedicated hunter program last night? I did it was a long call. They were very specific in finding out where you were hunting, days in the field, size of the buck you killed, number of points... etc. Also hunter satisfaction. I told them i was very satisfied with the 2008 regulations, but not so much that the changes for 2009.

It seemed to me the purpose of the survey was to find the areas of hunter pressure and success. Also to find out if people liked the way the program was ran. Do you think they are hearing so many complaints about the new dedicated hunter changes that they might go back on them?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya I got the call last night as well. I usually upbeat about their surveys and give the DWR the benifit of the dought. I did not hold much back in the survey last night. Pretty much told the laddy that on a scale of 1-10 I would have to give my satisfaction rating a neg 5. 

400bull


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my call an hour ago; I guess I did not get to the size of antlers part


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

yep i got it to


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i got my dedicated survey a while ago and i told them i am no reenrolling because they are asking way too much what's next they up the hours again, and say they need a weeks paycheck. I'm already giving up one deer in three years, have to work a bunch of hours i just go tired of the program.


----------

